
Joe Liemandt: Trilogy - why you should dropout from college. - keltecp11
http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=1568
======
ashwinl
the periodic hand-clapping while talking was annoying. good talk nonetheless

"it's so much better to be lucky than right"

"3 months later, we got a call from HP and we're trying to figure out how much
to charge them... we're like: 'what's the biggest number we can think of?'"

------
gojomo
Whatever happened to Trilogy?

